# Webseite die Daten abholt

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich moechte ganz gerne auf eine Webseite MySQL Daten und ein PNG File sehen lassen.

Diese sollen aber alle 5 sec aktualisiert werden.

Ich habe dies bis jetzt durch das refreshen der Webseite gemacht.

Allerdings ist dies nicht die schoenste und sauberste Loesung, ich habe andere

Webseiten gesehen die dies koennen, was brauche ich dafuer?

Geht das rein mit HML / JAVASCRIPT / JAVA?

Die Daten liegen auf dem Server PNG und MYSQL.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## 69719

Ich sehe keine anderen Seiten...

Ein Link wäre eventuell dabei von Vorteil.

----------

## 3PO

Für Firefox gibt es dafür ein Plugin: http://www.erweiterungen.de/detail/Reload_Every/

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke fuer die schnelle Hilfe, habe selbst die Antwort gefunden.

JavaScript und XML ist die loesung.

Oder auch moeglich AJAX ist extra dafuer gemacht.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## disi

So weit ich das nun verstehe, laesst er im Moment via META Eintrag im Header die Seite alle 5 Sekunden neu laden? Er moechte aber nur bestimmten Kontent der Seite erneuert haben, so AJAX technisch?

----------

## JoHo42

@disi

genau so war das gemeinst.

Naja AJAX ist nicht die Loesung er JavaScript und XML.

Damit geht das dann auch.

Gruss Joerg

----------

